# Noisy KEBC



## heydockyle (Mar 1, 2011)

Okay, so I got the belt welt. Got in some deep water and filled the cvt housing. Well now, when the quad starts moving some, clear up to around 10 mph the kebc noise is much louder then it used to be. Almost like a grinding noise. Took the cvt cover off, cleaned it and oiled the fork. Took the actuator apart and it had some moisture inside, but nothing rusted or corroded looking so I put a little grease in there and sealed it back up. Still does it. Doesn't make the noise when it is slowing me down for a higher speed, just that noise it usually makes when you are only on the gas a little bit a slowly pulling out is much louder. Trying to figure out what it is.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Just do away with. You don't need it just more electrical stuff that will give ya trouble. There is a KEBC delete thread on here do it you won't regret it.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## heydockyle (Mar 1, 2011)

I've been thinking about it, but doing more trail riding then anything I feel like I may miss it and it hasn't given me any problems in 3000 miles.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I honestly hardly even notice mine is gone as far as riding goes. And yes if you look up woodbutcher's thread on the kebc delete its very easy to do, only requires a relay and a little wire... I deleted TexasDADs saturday night before we took off riding, probably took about 30 mins after we found the how-to on the phone and got materials all lined out. 

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

If you don't want to do the full mod, just remove the fork and try it first. That way if you really wanted it back it's as simple as putting the fork back in.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

heydockyle said:


> I've been thinking about it, but doing more trail riding then anything I feel like I may miss it and it hasn't given me any problems in 3000 miles.


You will still have your engine break from 3mph and up. The only time you won't have it is from 3mph and down and then all you have to do is burp the throttle a bit and its back.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thats the way mine is now and mines still in and working..lol. If your KEBC is working properly it should have the engine break on while off the throttle? The way mine works now is if I stay off the throttle for so long the engine break will just stop and ill start rolling with no resistance until i hit the throttle again.


----------



## heydockyle (Mar 1, 2011)

Thats how mine is now. At low speeds it will come off and let it free roll and I have to blurp it to get it back. When I pull out slow I feel the hesitation from it.

Here is a video of the sound. Noise comes on at 5 secs and goes off at 23.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Sounds like its not releasing all the way


----------



## heydockyle (Mar 1, 2011)

Goes away after like 10 or 15mph. Anyway to reset it?


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

No way to reset it I would just do away with it. Sounds likes its about done anyways.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## heydockyle (Mar 1, 2011)

Probably just going to remove the fork. No flashing 4x4 light with that right?


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Have you checked the bearing on your primary that the fork rides against? Just thinking out loud. Correct about the fork, removal will not cause the flashing indicator as long as you leave the actuator plugged in.


----------



## heydockyle (Mar 1, 2011)

Actually no I didn't pay much attention to it. I'll have to check it tomorrow when I go to delete the fork.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> I honestly hardly even notice mine is gone as far as riding goes. And yes if you look up woodbutcher's thread on the kebc delete its very easy to do, only requires a relay and a little wire... I deleted TexasDADs saturday night before we took off riding, probably took about 30 mins after we found the how-to on the phone and got materials all lined out.
> 
> Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


Thanks again Filthy! Lookin forward to next time

Anyway; I had no issues before I removed the kebc fork. But I am all about cheap mods to improve HP and/or throttle response.

Long story short; the kebc made that noise from the vid constantly and eventually drained my battery to the point that it will no longer take a charge and now needs to be replaced ($75-100) my advice is to spend the @ $5 for the relay and bypass the kebc and be done with it. And remove the fork too! Gives ya a little more grunt out of the hole.. Good luck! 

Like many have said; just blip the throttle and ur engine break kicks in! 




Wishing I was riding instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Your welcome bud.

Sent from my MB525 using Tapatalk


----------

